# Accountant ball park fees



## DUB 28 (30 Jan 2008)

Hi, New to Forum so bear with me, I am currently in the process of doing a business case for a new business, and was wondering what fees would I expect to be charged by an accountant over the course of my first year.


----------



## Graham_07 (30 Jan 2008)

Unfortunately without an idea of what services you would expect from the accountant it's unlikely that anyone here could give any meaningful quote. E.G.  is it sole trader or company, if a company is it audit or audit exempt, will they be doing end of year work only or VAT & payroll and if company, CRO compliance also. There are a lot of variables unfortunately so you'd need to give more detail then maybe someone could give you a ball park amount.


----------



## rabbit (30 Jan 2008)

It also depends on the accountant, how much an hour they normally charge and how hungry they are. Some may charge 500 euro per hour , so it pays to shop around. Also bear in mind some may employ the old tactic of offering the first years fees relatively cheaply, and then jack up the price each year thereafter once they have you hooked. Having paid a lot of money to accountants over the years, my advice would be to shop around carefully. I have seen one accountant charge over 4000 euro for what should have been an hour or twos work maximum ( a simple share transfer in a limited company ).


----------



## sue97 (30 Jan 2008)

I got a recommendation from a friend with a small business.  He is great and takes the time to talk to me.  Don't know if I can post his name but I consider him reasonable and a very nice guy (no connection).

PM if you want his number


----------



## simplyjoe (31 Jan 2008)

Do 'nice guys' make good accountants?


----------



## Graham_07 (31 Jan 2008)

simplyjoe said:


> Do 'nice guys' make good accountants?


 
Apparently [broken link removed]


----------



## rabbit (31 Jan 2008)

An accountant who is a  "reasonable and a very nice guy"  , and who is "great and takes the time to talk" !   Fantastic.


----------



## sue97 (3 Feb 2008)

Sorry if I offended some of you  users.  I followed on from rabbits post. 

I found it very difficult to get a recommendation for a good accountant when starting off and the accountant I use either is incredibly quick doing my books or charges nowhere near 500 an hour (not sure which)

The easiest way for Dub 28 to find out for  a business case the costs would be to give an accountant an idea of whats involved and get them to estimate.

I think this guy would be prepared to take the time to do that.

I got the name of a brilliant solicitor firm from this forum and was going to offer the same.


----------



## Graham_07 (3 Feb 2008)

sue97 said:


> Sorry if I offended some of you users. I followed on from rabbits post.
> 
> I found it very difficult to get a recommendation for a good accountant when starting off and the accountant I use either is incredibly quick doing my books or charges nowhere near 500 an hour (not sure which)
> 
> ...


 

Sue, you have certainly not offended me ( as a professionally qualified accountant & registered auditor who charges nowhere near the amounts referred to , nor one who "jacks up the price each year thereafter once I have them hooked".) I like to think that the service and time which I provide to clients is nothing less than that to which which they are entitled to expect.

Rabbit's views on the accountancy profession in Ireland are more than well documented in this forum. Views which he is entitled to express and to which other posters are entitled to respond whether in agreement or in rebuff. 

I have always maintained that the best recommendation one can get for any accountant ( or any other service professional or tradesperson for that matter ) is from another, satisfied customer. I do not in the main get business from the Golden Pages or other advertising. I can say with all honesty that the bulk of the business I have today is from referrals from other clients. That works to everyone's advantage. I know that a client is not going to refer someone to me who is likely to be , for want of other words "a messer". And they (the existing client) know that as the referrer, the person is not going to come back to them saying, "that fella you refered me to, what a chancer, or he costs a fortune" etc. I am sure that your accountant will appreciate any referrals you can give for them.


----------



## sue97 (3 Feb 2008)

Thanks for the response Graham07


----------



## DUB 28 (4 Feb 2008)

Thanks all for your feedback.


----------



## jd28 (5 Feb 2008)

Graham_07 said:


> Sue, you have certainly not offended me ( as a professionally qualified accountant & registered auditor who charges nowhere near the amounts referred to , nor one who "jacks up the price each year thereafter once I have them hooked".) I like to think that the service and time which I provide to clients is nothing less than that to which which they are entitled to expect.
> 
> Rabbit's views on the accountancy profession in Ireland are more than well documented in this forum. Views which he is entitled to express and to which other posters are entitled to respond whether in agreement or in rebuff.
> 
> I have always maintained that the best recommendation one can get for any accountant ( or any other service professional or tradesperson for that matter ) is from another, satisfied customer. I do not in the main get business from the Golden Pages or other advertising. I can say with all honesty that the bulk of the business I have today is from referrals from other clients. That works to everyone's advantage. I know that a client is not going to refer someone to me who is likely to be , for want of other words "a messer". And they (the existing client) know that as the referrer, the person is not going to come back to them saying, "that fella you refered me to, what a chancer, or he costs a fortune" etc. I am sure that your accountant will appreciate any referrals you can give for them.


 
Graham i know every accountant will have different rates but was wondering if 1000 euro is expensive for setting up a limited company which is what i was qouted.


----------



## ubiquitous (5 Feb 2008)

jd28 said:


> Graham i know every accountant will have different rates but was wondering if 1000 euro is expensive for setting up a limited company which is what i was qouted.



Yes it is, unless there are significant ancillary services being provided as well, for example cash flow projections, tax registration etc.


----------



## Graham_07 (5 Feb 2008)

Agreed, If it's just for forming as company and, say, getitng a tax registration then it's expensive. However as Ubi has said, if there's other work then that obviously will affect the quote.


----------



## Purple (5 Feb 2008)

Asking what an accountant will charge for doing the books/doing a business plan is like asking what a builder will charge for building a house (without showing the plans).


----------



## jd28 (5 Feb 2008)

No it is just a straight forward setting up of a limited company which myself and the accountant agreed was the best way forward in a present sitiuation.


----------



## Purple (5 Feb 2008)

Get a price from another accountant then tell your existing one his price is too high. Don't go down the road with someone you think is overcharging you.


----------



## jd28 (5 Feb 2008)

I didnt want to seem cheap and he sounds a decent chap, i dont mind paying a fair price for any service, but dont appreciate being rode.


----------



## Purple (5 Feb 2008)

jd28 said:


> I didnt want to seem cheap and he sounds a decent chap, i dont mind paying a fair price for any service, but dont appreciate being rode.



I get where you are coming from but even then wouldn't it be better if the question was not in the back of your mind.


----------



## jd28 (5 Feb 2008)

I guess so anyway thanks for the replies great site.


----------



## ButtermilkJa (6 Feb 2008)

€1,000 is way too high if it is purely company formation with no extra work needed. I researched this when I was setting up and found dozens of 'Company Formation' agents/companies on the internet who could do it for an average of around €200 - €400.

In the end I went with my accountant who was charging €500 purely because I was happy with his advice/service up to that date. I thought at the time that €500 was a little on the high side but I would never have even considered €1,000.

Definitely shop around.


----------

